# Bebop from TMNT



## Millsman (Nov 1, 2008)

http://compositeeffects.com/blog/product-catalog/fx-fangs/
Check the razor backs out. I think they will work for the teeth. As for the wristband check this place out 
http://www.imosh.com/WRISTBANDS.htm
I was thinking the sunglasses that 1 of Biff's gang members wore in back to the future would work, but haven't been able to find them but here's a pic
http://bttf.wikia.com/wiki/Biff's_gang
If you find something for the ears let me know i've been looking for some pig ear add ons for a while but haven't seen anything of quality. Wanted to do a pig butcher like this http://compositeeffects.com/ but i'm not paying $500.00 for a mask. Was going to use this for the face http://compositeeffects.com/blog/product-catalog/foam-latex-appliances/pervis-app/


----------



## Millsman (Nov 1, 2008)

De-milled grenades can be found here 
http://www.buymilsurp.com/grenade-baseball-inert-p-764.html?zenid=2872a861b493bc4661b15cd4894dc1c6


----------



## Millsman (Nov 1, 2008)

just watched back to the future they are old school 3-d glasses. So if you can find them and do something about the lenses.


----------



## PapaGeorgio (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks for the help. The razorback teeth were sold out, found them elsewhere but a bit out of my budget. Found some cheap gernades at the dollar store too that will get the job done. 

For the ears, thinking of doing nothing or getting some alien type ears and seeing if I can modify them a little. Got most of the stuff ordered now though, very few things left to get. Thanks again.


----------

